# Is my betta fish ready to breed PLEASE LOOK!!!!



## Ryu (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys my betta fish HAS built a bubble nest and I know that is a sign that they are ready to mate. Howevr, I thought this only happens when a female is in the line of sight of the male, which it is not in this case. I do wish to breed them and was not sure if buying a female would ensure her to start producing eggs allowing them to breed. If you guys could help me out that would be great. Thanks!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum......

It is normal or instinct for a male to build a nest and wait for a female to pass by to spawn....they don't know that beyond the tank walls is not water or that a female may never pass by....

Just because they build a nest doesn't mean you have to breed-it is not harmful to them if they don't......

While spawning this species can be a great deal of fun and very rewarding....it can be a lot of work and it is important that you are prepared ahead of time with not just the needed supplies but a fairly good knowledge base from research...not to mention having the needed cultures on hand for fry food....spawning is pretty easy for the most part...its rearing the fry that can get tricky if not prepared......

Look forward to following you spawn log and seeing pics of the breeding pair and hearing about your breeding goals....

Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

welcome to the forum

OFL 1+ ^ 
the nest means many signs, either happy, healthy, and sometimes ready to spawn. and yes very rewarding, am not a professional breeder but am just soon to be first local breeder (maybe scanned no breeders, i know a retired breeder though) in IL i actually have some 6 week old fries beside me, there parents died so am taking extra care of them. if you want to spawn, female should have bars not stripes, like these || | | || | || not these =====


----------



## Ryu (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright thanks guys you have really helped me i'll do some research and might or might not spawn them. Also if i buy a female will she get the idea and start producing eggs or are there requirments for a female to start producing eggs. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Mature females have unripe eggs all the time and will either drop and eat or not or reabsorb them on a regular basis and this can sometimes cause their fecal matter to take on a creamy to white appearance not to be confused with internal parasites...

Once the female detects the male her eggs will ripen and she will be ready to spawn.....

Proper pre-conditioning of both the male is female will result in a better outcome and easier spawning...Conditioning is more than just food-it is water quality and line of sight as well....


----------



## Ryu (Jan 2, 2012)

Now my fish wont eat :O he just sucks the pellets in his mouth and the spits them right out!!!! What wrong or is this fine?!?!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sometimes bettas can be picky eaters. Do you think the pellets might be too big and that's why he's spitting them out?


----------

